# Some other residents (lots of pics)



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well i've only ever been a fan of my point and click camera, i have a brand new DSLR in the cupboard thats been there since last November and i just haven't been able to work it like i want, however i decided to get it out and blow the dust off today and have a blast as picturing some of the mice with the motion setting. So heres some piccies


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pictures. I cant' beleive you let a dslr sit and get dusty! I can't wait to be able to get the body to replace my Nikon slr body and upgrade it. I love that Nikon lenses are fully upgradable.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey i know, i wanted one for so long, then my fella went out and bought me an Olympus E-450, i had a play with it, but i'm not one for change and i just didn't like all the fiddly settings so i put it in the cupboard and its been there ever since. not only that but around February time we were offered a Nikon EOS 300D or something for £100 so had that too. But i really don't like the feel of that one so thats been neglected to the very back of the cupboard  Haven't got any lenses for them though, only ones that came standard...maybe when i win the lottery one day! :roll:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Feel free to rid yourself of some clutter and mail me the Nikon.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

NICE chocolates, oh my they are nice! I also love that varigated about halfway down! Good group and nice pics!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you, yes the chocolates are the ones i'm focusing on that this moment, trying to keep that lovely rich colour and improve on ears and tails. However my last 2 litters were ALL black! probably a good 15 altogether, i'm pairing a different male with some other girls this time, although the doe's colour isn't as good, we'll see what happens 

Verigated buck is doing the rounds with about 5 doe's so i'm hoping for lots of nice babies in a few more weeks! can't wait as its the first time i've bred them!


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

nice pics velvet, I particularly love the variegated one with the notched ear, very pretty with nice big ears lol.


----------

